# Start for 2015



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Just to let you all know my prep for next year May/June 2015 has now started.

My first month will be clean eating for 14 days then one cheat meal in the evening. I will not be weighing my food at this stage just prepping the mind for the clean food and the long run for next year.

I will post my diet plan on Sunday for the 2015 and all the Extreme Nutrition supplements that I will be using.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

In for this... any current pics?


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Will add some Bulk.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

it will be good to see what a pro does getn ready for a show and if it any different to amateurs


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

You're giving yourself plenty time Hunni, best way to do it. It's far better to be in a position where you need to ease off he diet rather than catch up.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you coming over to see me soon Hunni?


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok so the first week is done just plain food clear out and no food weighed.

It was little struggle at first but now in the groove only couple weeks left then we will start weighing the food and this is when I will start working closely with Doug from Extreme. So yes Doug visit is happening to see you first week in December if you can slot me in please.

I am doing cardio now 5 days per week varying from spinn bike to treadmill and once per week I use the stair climber for 45 minutes.

The only change regarding my Extreme Nutrition supplements is that I am now using Krevolution X from Extreme.

I have also dropped one day of training from 5 down to 4 days per week. This will go back up from January 2015 to 5 days per week.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds good to me Hunni, How much food per day does a guy your size eat??


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

At present Mushy I am eating 6 meals per day with nothing being weighed yet just clean food and cardio 35 minutes after training.

From December I will introduce fasted cardio and will drop one red meat meal so I will only have one red meat meal per day. I will also start my calorie counting from December.

I have never gone by scales before but in this next prep from December I will be weighing myself weekly and on a monthly basis will be taking body measurements and uploading the results for you to see the progress.

The aim by FIBBO 2015 is to eat 7-8 meals per day and grow into a good contest weight and make impact on the pro scene next year.

Mentally I am in a very good place to get ready for next year and I will be travelling alot next year with Extreme Nutrition but till then I have something special for you fans.

Use my 20% discount code GLAN20 at extremenutrition.co.uk to get discount on supplements and clothing from Extreme.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hunni, are you coming over to see me soon?


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Doug

Yes I am over the 1st Monday of December 2014 I will be there at around 10am


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Just been to Extreme warehouse for the day and picked up my second course of Reload and Trib-Z. Really excited about getting back to using these two new products from Extreme Nutrition.

Little update regarding my prep for 2015. As of today I weigh 17st12lb and my measurements are as follows:

Waist - 39"

Hips - 44"

Chest - 50.5"

Quadriceps - Right - 28" Left - 28"

Calves - right - 18" Left - 18"

Biceps - Right - 20.5" Left - 20.5

Morning cardio this first week has been brought back to the mix which I wont lie has been little difficult. Even that much so that I went to do my morning cardio at the 24 hour gym I am a member at on Monday and actually locked myself in by forgetting my pass word so had to get one of the instructors to let me out.

It does get easier just the first couple of weeks are hard and mentally draining.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha Hunni, what are you like locking yourself out!!Good luck with getting shredded big dude.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Slight set back people to my contest prep for 2015.

Have been up to see Extreme at the warehouse then week later when things were going so well have come over with slight cold and sore throat, meaning I had to take 4 days off training which has really knocked me for six as things were going so well.

Have decided to keep doing CV all over christmas to catch up again.

More measurements etc to come tomorrow


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

As a fellow man flu sufferer recently I can sympathise with that...


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Man flu/Eboli finally gone and can do little training at last after 5 days off.

loaded up on Vit C and all the Extreme supps to help get food down the sore throat.

Things are going well have managed to stay positive during this ill period.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats the light week done and now ready for good solid training and dieting for next year.

Going to train 5 days week now till show day.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes the Xmas period is now finished. Over hyped for my liking.

Just finished a course of Relaod and Trib-Z which worked very well as my strength gains were kept. I did find that on this course of these two supplements I upt the dosages a little on the Relaod and seemed to work really well. I had 2 with every meal as opposed to just one.

I am now into full swing with the diet and all is going to plan.

My weight has creeped up to 18st6lb but seem to be loosing my belly just as fast.

Food now is as follows:

7am 200 grm Steak n 3 whole poached eggs

Snack 4 eggs whites liquid 1 scoop Exreme Whey

10am 100 grm Oats n 2 Scoop Pro 6 from Extreme

Snack 2 scoop Extreme Whey n 1 small banana

1pm 225 grm Chicken n 250 grm Potato green veg

Pre workout shake

Train

Post workout

225 grm White fish . 60 grn white rice n green veg

200 grm Salmon n green veg

before bed 2 Scoop Pro 6 n 1 Scoop Extreme Whey Aminos


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Very overhyped...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Very overhyped...


It is just one day, one very nice day with family and friends, but still just one day. I try and keep it confined to it's rightful place.

Thanks for posting your diet.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi All

Just thought I would give you an update on my progress for this years contests.

Bodyweight is - 17st -9lb

Measurements are as follows.

Waist - 36

Chest - 49

Left bicep - 21

Right bicep - 21

Left thigh - 28

Right thigh - 28

Left calf - 18

Right calf - 18

My strength is very much like when i started bodybuilding in Scotland and I can only pu this down to Extreme whey and branch chain aminos I am having between each meals to keep body in a non catabolic state throughout the day. I am even taking a Whey drink to bed with me and consuming this through the night.

For various reasons this year which will become apparent Doug and I from Extreme are working closely with scales this year round but our aim is to be fuller this year with every muscle popping when hitting a pose. We have looked at pictures from last year and both agree that nothing was happening when I hit different poses.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Just wanted to ask people on here what are there thoughts on cheat meals?

When

How much food

How often you guys cheating during contest time

Types of food we cheat on?

Do we believe cheat meals pay a purpose in our contest prep?

When do we stop our cheat meals from contest?


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Small update regarding my recent tour of Scotland with Extreme Nutrition and how I managed to keep training and kept to the diet.

To start off I was concerned about sorting ,my food out when asked to do the tour. I expressed my thoughts to the team and within minutes it was sorted out. They booked us into an apartment from in Edinburgh which was central to where we were going to. The apartment had everything for cooking and ensuite bathrooms and ASDA was straight across the road.

I did not miss training at all and all gyms we went into catered for my needs as they were good old school hardcore gyms. I started all gym seminars with training bit then free taster session to try the great products.

I believe in total honesty when giving updates for this year. I only managed one 30 minute cardio session over the 4 days. No excuses to be made just laziness is all I can say.

Would like to thank Extreme for giving me the opportunity to be part of these seminars and let you know I thoroughly enjoy every minute of my life as an Extreme athlete.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Are all the seminars in Scotland done now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Had a weigh in today and things are moving again bodyweight wise I am now under 17st so things should start moving steadily again as I normally have a period where nothing happens and it can play real games with the head. This is where you must stay strong and have people you trust 100% to look at you and give honest and if need be critical advice. During this stage I tend to train in big jumpers and let my training partner tell me if things are moving along body fat wise.

This is why I prefer a longer steady diet to allow for eventualities such illness, injury, relationship break downs and the list goes on.

Whilst the body fat is moving of now I will introduce sun beds to help dry my skin out and add some colour for stage lighting. I will at stage also introduce once week a sauna ans deep exfoliating again to prepare the skin for the tanning process.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Good stuff bud ?


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Weigh in tomorrow with body measurements taken as well.

I will upload my shoulder workout for you all to look at as well maybe you can take some points or even advise on some points for me to try on shoulders.

See you then.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Sounds good ?


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

As promised but little late as I missed training last night due to work commitments.

Woke up this morning at 4.30am for 60 minutes cardio then went to work for the day.

4pm was shoulders and calves for the days training followed by 45 minutes of cardio again.

My shoulder workout was as follows:

Light machine press 3 x 30 reps

Hammer strength shoulder press

1) 2 plates side - 15 reps

2)	3 plates side - 12

3)	4 plates side - 10 then dropped to 2 plates - 10 reps

Dumbbell side laterals

1)	10kg - 20

2)	15kg - 15

3)	20kg - 10

4)	20kg - 10

20kg disc front raise - 4 x 15 reps

Barbell shrugs

1)	100kg - 15

2)	140kg - 15

3)	180kg - 10

4)	180kg - 10

Am adding some more drop sets in this year to add more detail to my physique and when doing drop set I do the lighter weight very slowly spending more time under tension. This has given me a very different look this year in terms of hardness which I am really trying to nail this year.

Standing calve raises

4 sets 20 reps

Seated calve raises

4 sets 20-30

45 minute treadmill walk at incline of 7 trying to target glute and hamstring tie in this year.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is why starting your contest prep out far out is so important.

I was taken ill on the last day of 2015 Body Power so was unable to train for 5 days however had my diet food brought to me at hospital and Extreme Nutrition had some supplements delivered to me at hospital so I could at least keep that side of things moving in the right direction.

Always plan for some mishaps to occur during contest prep.

I have now moved my planned show to now doing the Chicago pro as opposed to Toronto pro and still doing the 212lb class as planned.

Will update with some slight training changes since coming out of hospital


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hope it hasn't put too much of a dent in your progress.

Although, it highlights the difference between the dedicated and the 'also rans'. The dedicated (as you) plan their meals etc in advance so to minimize any situations that may arise that are unexpected.

I was at the NABBA North-East at the weekend and the number of people who claimed to be dieting for upcoming shows, but were "allowing themselves" burgers, chilli & chips was baffling. I had 3 meals of quinoa, turkey fish & beans with me, and they though I was odd!!

Best of luck for the Chicago show.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hunnington said:


> Just wanted to ask people on here what are there thoughts on cheat meals?
> 
> When
> 
> ...


Seem to have missed this.

I personally, don't believe in "cheat" meals. after all who are you cheating?

I used to, years ago, as I convinced myself that I needed these cheat foods to speed up my metabolism, get rid of cravings etc (you know all the excuses).

But then I read a couple articles from Branch Warren, Johnny Jackson and a few other Pro's, who basically said the same "Who are you cheating?

Now, I listen a lot more closely to my body, so if I feel my metabolism is slowing, or progress is plateaued, I'll increase clean carbs, and not do any cardio for a day or two, thus allowing myself to recover.

If I'm cramping or feeling the 'restless leg' thing, then I'll include a little more sodium, either by putting some low-n-salt on a couple meals, or having a small amount of Marmite on a few rice cakes. This gives me what I need.

At the end of the day, the old cliches are right :

"Discipline is the Bridge between goals and achievement"

&

"Discipline is just choosing between what you want now and what you want most."


----------

